# Is New York developed because of UK?



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

This must be a stupid thread, like people put some thread like is Hong Kong developed because of UK,
so if that's true, then you can say that New York is developed because of UK?


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

:|


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> This must be a stupid threat, like people put some threat like is Hong Kong developed because of UK,
> so if that's true, then you can say that New York is developed because of UK?


if it wasnt for england new york wouldnt exist and it would not be called new york.


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2003)

Nah, it was the Dutch who made it a great port city.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> This must be a stupid *threat*, like people put some *threat* like is Hong Kong developed because of UK,
> so if that's true, then you can say that New York is developed because of UK?


do you mean thread? if not, what threat?

on topic- It was call New Amsterdam before it was New York, so no.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

tommygunn said:


> if it wasnt for england new york wouldnt exist and it would not be called new york.


:|


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, some of you guys need a lesson on the history of the city.


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, it would be new Amsterdam - yes?


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

tommygunn said:


> if it wasnt for england new york wouldnt exist and it would not be called new york.


Um... the Dutch founded it (thanks guys ). The English just renamed it, though they did help build it afterwards.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

The Dutch made New York into an important trade and port city. The British really didn't do much with it. They really just maintained what was there.

New York as we know it became what it is because of the Americans.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

who developed/built this?


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^
The Dutch


----------



## MainDiish (Jul 11, 2005)

You gotta understand... US's (New York) Independence from UK is wayyyyyyyyy long time ago... while Hong Kong's Independence from UK was just in the 21st Century. So mostly UK's developments over HK is very significant


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Buster said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> The Dutch


Your joking right?

Everyone knows the British built that


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

actually the british developed the earth and the solar system  those crafty canucks invented the sun though


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, this thread is stupid. The entire world would be different


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

MainDiish said:


> You gotta understand... US's (New York) Independence from UK is wayyyyyyyyy long time ago... while Hong Kong's Independence from UK was just in the 21st Century. So mostly UK's developments over HK is very significant


1997 is 21st Century?

You think that British built all the buildings in Hong Kong?
Who protect Hong Kong during the Asian economic crisis?
Chinese. China's development is the most significant factor of Hong Kong's continuous development and its position.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

the british are not responsible for NYC...


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

America is responsible for New York being what it is. The Dutch were powerful traders back when they founded New Amsterdam. So they made it an important sea port. But America took New York to the next level and centered a lot of things other than trade around it.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Europeans traders and settlers establiched New Amsterdam back in 1624 and it grew through-out the years. 

But it was American ingenuity that built the great skyscrapers.


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

London said:


> Ok, you obviously dont kno anything about history, or the begining of NYC! thats pathetic for someone who wants to live their. Anywayz.
> 
> From 1825-1925 London was the most popular city in the world, and more people lived there than any other city of its time.
> We all know the UK ruled the world - its a fact in history- then the sudden time the British brang their knowledge and know how to the states, New York ends up being the popular city, till today. It hasnt been as popular as London but i predict that London will snatch the title back thanks to the olympics, and its world-class projects


Your answer is pointless. You're talking about London from 1825 and 1925 whereas the thread is about New York. New York wasn't in England in 1825 anymore last time I checked. Your answer just reenforce my point about modern New York and the modern USA being built by millions of non-British immigrant, not by the Brits.



nick-taylor said:


> I am? Your the one claiming New France was more successful than the orignal American colonies to give dear old France a boost


I've never claimed such things. It's just you who is obsessed by France once again. I've always claimed that modern USA and Canada have been built by millions of immigrants from all around the world and that some Brits are just trying to use the power of the modern USA to feel better wheras most of the work have been done by non-British immigrants.


----------



## pss (Aug 20, 2005)

Immigrants built New York


----------

